# Which Piece Is The Most Modern Composition Of Art Music You Have On Recording?



## HarpsichordConcerto (Jan 1, 2010)

I have never posted a thread about contemporary art music. I guess this is my first; as you all know, I love contemporary art music more than anything else on this planet. 

This thread is nice and simple: which piece is the most modern composition of art music you have on recording? And when was that piece composed (or premiered if you prefer to state both)? And you may, if you wish, tell us if you enjoy it or don't enjoy it (as of now).

Me, I think is Jolby Talbot's (born 1971, British composer) full scale ballet _Alice's Adventure In Wonderland_ of 2010 commissioned by the Royal Ballet, Covent Garden. I enjoyed it very much and it would serve as an excellent piece of music for young children and or anyone who might like to get into art music and ballet.


----------



## maestro267 (Jul 25, 2009)

My most recent work, I think, is Michael Daugherty's _Deus ex machina_ from 2007. It's for piano and orchestra, and is a musical response to the world of trains. The 2nd (and longest) movement of the 35-minute piece makes use of the bugle call known as 'Taps', as it depicts Abraham Lincoln's funeral train passing through several states on its way to its final resting place.


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

The most recent I could find on a short browse were Reich's _Mallet Quartet_ and Martynov's _Schubert-Quintet (Unfinished)_ composed in 2009. Some of the tracks on Now Ensemble's album _Awake_ may be from 2010, but I couldn't find dates.


----------



## LordBlackudder (Nov 13, 2010)




----------



## Olias (Nov 18, 2010)

Jennifer Higdon's Violin Concerto of 2010.


----------



## aleazk (Sep 30, 2011)

Esa-Pekka Salonen's violin concerto, from 2009 or 2010 (it's the audio from a video of a live performance that I downloaded from yt )


----------



## Clementine (Nov 18, 2011)

I guess my own music, the latest of which dates from April of this year. Other then that, I'm shamefully oblivious of music in the last decade. Most of my contemporary music is from the 90s, though I do have a few 2000s: Adams: _On the Transmigration of Souls _, Adès: _Piano Quintet,_ and a CD of Elliott Carter's music, some of which dates from 2004.


----------



## Kopachris (May 31, 2010)

It would have to be this, because my own music isn't quite art, and I don't have any recordings of CoAG's stuff. Not yet, anyway.


----------



## NightHawk (Nov 3, 2011)

Laurie Andersen is using a vocoder which was developed in the 1930's - it has been used for musical effects for a long time. Here is a partial wiki-stub on the vocoder you might find interesting, I think it can be a potentially cool machine for pop music or so-called 'art' music.

A vocoder ( /ˈvoʊkoʊdər/, short for voice encoder) is an analysis/synthesis system, used to reproduce human speech. In the encoder, the input is passed through a multiband filter, each band is passed through an envelope follower, and the control signals from the envelope followers are communicated to the decoder. The decoder applies these (amplitude) control signals to corresponding filters in the synthesizer. Since the control signals change only slowly compared to the original speech waveform, the bandwidth required to transmit speech can be reduced. This allows more speech channels to share a radio circuit or submarine cable. By encoding the control signals, voice transmission can be secured against interception.
The vocode was originally developed as a speech coder for telecommunications applications in the 1930s, the idea being to code speech for transmission. Transmitting the parameters of a speech model instead of a digitized representation of the speech waveform saves bandwidth in the communication channel; the parameters of the model change relatively slowly, compared to the changes in the speech waveform that they describe. Its primary use in this fashion is for secure radio communication, where voice has to be encrypted and then transmitted. The advantage of this method of "encryption" is that no 'signal' is sent, but rather envelopes of the bandpass filters. The receiving unit needs to be set up in the same channel configuration to resynthesize a version of the original signal spectrum. *The vocoder as both hardware and software has also been used extensively as an electronic musical instrument.
*



Kopachris said:


> It would have to be this, because my own music isn't quite art, and I don't have any recordings of CoAG's stuff. Not yet, anyway.


----------



## Andreas (Apr 27, 2012)

Arvo Pärt, Symphony No. 4 "Los Angeles", written in 2008, premiered in early 2009.


----------



## Vesteralen (Jul 14, 2011)

I have a bunch of pieces by modern composers that are included on discs that I bought for other reasons - like collecting Hilary Hahn, Helene Grimaud and Marin Alsop discs.

As far as I can remember right now, the most recently composed work that I bought exclusively for itself is Malcolm Arnold's Concertino for Oboe and Strings (1993). I listen to a lot more recent material on discs I get from the library, but honestly, I haven't found much yet that would make me willing to part with the hard-earned (as Wodehouse would say). 

I'd like to make myself look more sophisticated and open-minded by saying I have a huge inventory of stuff composed in the last three years. But, I'm afraid I'm really guache. I buy what I like to listen to.


----------



## Guest (Jun 18, 2012)

I have a huge inventory of stuff composed in the last three years. What does that make me? Someone who likes the music written/performed in the last three years, that's all. (I don't buy things according to year. Mostly I don't know which year things are from until I participate in games like this one. So that's fun for me. "That was from 1999? I had no idea!")

The most recent stuff I have on recording is stuff I recorded last weekend at the Improvisation Summit in Portland, OR. The most recent commercial recording I have is the CD Francisco Meirino just sent me,* _Ghosts of Case File 142,_ which is from this year.

The most recent Noetinger I have is the recording I made of his and Marchetti's set in Chalon-sur-Saone in April. The most recent commercial recording of his is from 2011. The most recent Tone album I got is music from 2011 as well. (I had thought both of those were from 2012. Bérangère Maximin's latest album, which I just got a couple of months ago, is also from 2011.)

My concert life is much more up-to-date than my CD collection, naturally.

*THAT'S how you show off, Vesteralen, by getting composers to send you their CDs, or to hand them to you at concerts.


----------



## Vesteralen (Jul 14, 2011)

I do have to say that this whole thread has got me at least to order more CDs of current music from my library.

That's a start, I guess...


----------



## Arsakes (Feb 20, 2012)

John William - Tin Tin movie soundtracks
Glass Symphonies
Hovhaness - some of his works


----------



## Kopachris (May 31, 2010)

NightHawk said:


> Laurie Andersen is using a vocoder which was developed in the 1930's - it has been used for musical effects for a long time. Here is a partial wiki-stub on the vocoder you might find interesting, I think it can be a potentially cool machine for pop music or so-called 'art' music.
> 
> A vocoder ( /ˈvoʊkoʊdər/, short for voice encoder) is an analysis/synthesis system, used to reproduce human speech. In the encoder, the input is passed through a multiband filter, each band is passed through an envelope follower, and the control signals from the envelope followers are communicated to the decoder. The decoder applies these (amplitude) control signals to corresponding filters in the synthesizer. Since the control signals change only slowly compared to the original speech waveform, the bandwidth required to transmit speech can be reduced. This allows more speech channels to share a radio circuit or submarine cable. By encoding the control signals, voice transmission can be secured against interception.
> The vocode was originally developed as a speech coder for telecommunications applications in the 1930s, the idea being to code speech for transmission. Transmitting the parameters of a speech model instead of a digitized representation of the speech waveform saves bandwidth in the communication channel; the parameters of the model change relatively slowly, compared to the changes in the speech waveform that they describe. Its primary use in this fashion is for secure radio communication, where voice has to be encrypted and then transmitted. The advantage of this method of "encryption" is that no 'signal' is sent, but rather envelopes of the bandpass filters. The receiving unit needs to be set up in the same channel configuration to resynthesize a version of the original signal spectrum. *The vocoder as both hardware and software has also been used extensively as an electronic musical instrument.
> *


I'm already familiar with vocoding, thank you. Also, I took "most modern" in the thread title to mean "most recently-released."


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto (Jan 1, 2010)

As noted above, this thread is not about dates per se, but just using it as a means of sharing around what very relatively recent pieces you happen to have on recording. Damn! I have something as recent as 2010! I also have relatively recently written large scale works by many other living composers. For example:-

*Jonathan Dove* (born 1959), _The Adventures of Pinocchio_ (2007), opera
*Tan Dun* (born 1957), _Marco Polo_ (1996), opera
*Hans Werner Henze* (born 1929), _L'Upupa und der Triumph der Sohnesliebe_ (2003), opera
*Einojuhani Rautavaara* (born 1928), _Rasputin_ (2003), opera
*Kaija Saariaho * (born 1956), _L'Amour de loin_ (2000), opera


----------



## Rapide (Oct 11, 2011)

I have a concert recording of Sofia Gubaidulina's piece _Labyrinth_, for 12 celli (2011).


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

I tend to hear this stuff live more than on cd (eg. premieres) as a one-off type experience, but I do have things by Australian composers like Elena Kats-Chernin, Graeme Koehne, Richard Mills, and things on Naxos like Elliott Carter. Also, a number of compilation type cd's of new music, eg. for specific instruments.


----------



## StevenOBrien (Jun 27, 2011)

I think Glass' 9th symphony, which was only premiered a few months ago.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio (Dec 25, 2006)

This may just be the newest composition I have... but I wouldn't swear to it:










The disc was recorded in 2011 and the second composition on the disc, _That the Night Come (To Poems of W.B. Yeats)_ performed by Dawn Upshaw, was composed in 2010.

This one's dated 2009:










This one's also 2011:










This one's also 2011:










Another 2010 (recorded in 2011):










Again... I can't even begin to guess how many works I have from the last 5 years. HC... I suspect you would actually like any of these recordings... except for the first one.


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto (Jan 1, 2010)

some guy said:


> The most recent stuff I have on recording is stuff I recorded last weekend at the Improvisation Summit in Portland, OR. The most recent commercial recording I have is the CD Francisco Meirino just sent me,* _Ghosts of Case File 142,_ which is from this year.


You win! I looked up Meirino and read about the _Ghosts of Case File 142_. At Meirino's website, this recording was done in conjunction with Electronic Voice Phenomena researcher (meaning one who attempts to record/reasearch the voice of ghosts)! The description did suggest that the CD is much less about "communication with the dead" but using the "magnetic field disruptions" etc. as a basis for his album.

I must say this has got to be a very interesting way of merging "supernatural" phenomena with additional sounds that was part of the process. Something quite unusual.


----------



## Llyranor (Dec 20, 2010)

Philip Glass' 2nd Violin Concerto (2009). I'm quite fond of it, actually.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

Does jazz count? (if it's avant-garde of course):


----------



## Guest (Jun 19, 2012)

HarpsichordConcerto said:


> You win!


Hahaha. But anyone who listens to music wins. All the time!:tiphat:


----------



## Trev Edwards (May 3, 2014)

Llyranor said:


> Philip Glass' 2nd Violin Concerto (2009). I'm quite fond of it, actually.


I have checked the FAQ and can't find any rules on posting on old threads, known as necro-posting on other fora.

I just bought that Glass concerto on the back of your posting the link.

My most contemporary piece would be Glass' 10th Symphony or maybe his complete Piano Etudes (the second ten are relatively new).


----------



## Cosmos (Jun 28, 2013)

Without weeding through my collection, I think it's reasonable to assume that the most recent piece of music in my collection is John Luther Adams' Become Ocean, from 2013


----------



## Ilarion (May 22, 2015)

Berliner Messe by Arvo Part.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Seppo Pohjola Symphony No. 2 composed in 2006.


----------



## Simon Moon (Oct 10, 2013)

I believe it is probably, Mason Bates "Violin Concerto" composed in 2012. I believe it was commissioned for Anne Akiko Meyers.

A wonderfully playful sounding piece. The final movement is quite special.


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2016)

I have several Xenakis recordings--take your pick among them!


----------



## Simon Moon (Oct 10, 2013)

Simon Moon said:


> I believe it is probably, Mason Bates "Violin Concerto" composed in 2012. I believe it was commissioned for Anne Akiko Meyers.
> 
> A wonderfully playful sounding piece. The final movement is quite special.


Oops...

I have a couple great pieces by Magnus Lingberg that are more recent.

Aventures and his Piano concerto #2 from 2013.


----------



## TurnaboutVox (Sep 22, 2013)

Trev Edwards said:


> I have checked the FAQ and can't find any rules on posting on old threads, known as necro-posting on other fora.


No, it's fine, people do it all the time. Remember, we're a classical music forum, many of us *like* old things!

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

The recording of the most recent composition in my collection might be Rebecca Saunders' piece for string quartet 'Fletch' (2012), but I've heard newer works at contemporary chamber music recitals.


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

The last symphonies of Shostakovich.


----------



## Alfacharger (Dec 6, 2013)

Completed in 2013, Gallagher's Second Symphony.


----------

